# Mavs Fans!!! Post Here Get Repped!!!!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

for all the mavs funs here put a post here and i'll rep u and u can add sum encouragement to the mavs and tell them who is gonna win the 2006 championship, thats right its coming down south to dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Go away.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> He may not be MVP, but he will win Finals MVP


Which is more important?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This thread made me giggle.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG hop on the bandwagon here! 

lol


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Which is more important?


depends if u want a championship title or an individual milestone, but to me i believe they are like each other


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

melo4life said:


> depends if u want a championship title or an individual milestone, but to me i believe they are like each other


is it a contract year?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm back, so rep me. Mavs in 6.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm back, so rep me. Mavs in 6.


ur totally right on that one


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I want Mavs in 6 but I have a feeling we'll finish it in 5 so yeha haha


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm back, so rep me. Mavs in 6.


 OMG I remember you from when I was just reading here


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Mavs in 5


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am not a Mavs fan. But I hate to see Zo, Payton, and Walker get that championship. Beat the Heats for me. Thx.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Don't worry we'll have it done in at the most 6


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Im not worried at all really.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh neither we will win next game just watch it


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Go Mavs and beat Miami!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Looks like this is going to goto atleast six, my prediction may become reality!


----------

